# Painting signed by Baila



## HorsePaintingGurl (Apr 17, 2011)

Don't know....not very helpful sorry.


----------



## CooperedTot (Sep 13, 2015)

*Painting by Baila - are Baila Fedlman*

I know the painting you speak of and the painter. Her name was Baila Feldman. She died in 1972. More information can be found at:
http://bailafeldman.blogspot.com/


----------

